# Sioux Chief Tug Spout



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just got assaulted by a supply house salesmen who threw the new Sioux Chief Tug spout at me. After talking to him though it looked pretty damn cool. It tightens up against the wall as you tighten the phillips screw (Not allen screw) and it has a anti leak through the wall self adhesive flange thingy. I'm gonna be trying this one out in the next day or so.

AllAces Blog!

Anyone use this?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AllAces777 said:


> Just got assaulted by a supply house salesmen who threw the new Sioux Chief Tug spout at me. After talking to him though it looked pretty damn cool. It tightens up against the wall as you tighten the phillips screw (Not allen screw) and it has a anti leak through the wall self adhesive flange thingy. I'm gonna be trying this one out in the next day or so.
> 
> AllAces Blog!
> 
> Anyone use this?


 I haven't heard of this one, but I'll give any new Sioux Chief product a try.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If I was in the supply house and someone assaulted me with their tug-spout, they would have gotten their face kicked in :laughing:



AllAces777 said:


> Just got assaulted by a supply house salesmen who threw the new Sioux Chief Tug spout at me. After talking to him though it looked pretty damn cool. It tightens up against the wall as you tighten the phillips screw (Not allen screw) and it has a anti leak through the wall self adhesive flange thingy. I'm gonna be trying this one out in the next day or so.
> 
> AllAces Blog!
> 
> Anyone use this?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

AllAces777 said:


> Just got assaulted by a supply house salesmen who threw the new Sioux Chief Tug spout at me. After talking to him though it looked pretty damn cool. It tightens up against the wall as you tighten the phillips screw (Not allen screw) and it has a anti leak through the wall self adhesive flange thingy. I'm gonna be trying this one out in the next day or so.


Looks like a pretty good design. Worth a try.


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

and who finds a half inch copper stubbed out on a service call spout replacement...... seems kind of useless.......


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ruudplumber said:


> and who finds a half inch copper stubbed out on a service call spout replacement...... seems kind of useless.......


Most of the companies I worked with here in Nevada typically used slip on spouts, Some did use the fip type, but where I worked we mostly used the slip on spout. If there is a problem with the spout, the tug spout is available for a replacement.

The current job I used this for required replacing the valve and the copper stub out, so I used the tug spout. Absolutely loved it. Cheaper than the plastic generic slip on spout, better made and better features. Kudos to Sioux Chief as usual! :thumbsup:


----------

